# Need advise



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

My chi rescue that I've had since January hasn't had a bowel movement for 4 days, he now only wants his treats and even turns his nose up to chicken breast..I now will not give him any special food anymore, he is too spoiled.. advise please..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This may be a medical emergency. Is he straining, or just acting like he has to go? Is he usually constipated? How old is this dog. Has it happened before? Does he want to eat? Is he drinking? All these things are questions that a vet would ask. Can you get to an ER tomorrow?


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

He is 3 and he has done before, he is acting fine and is hungry but he is used to eating true chews and cheese , also he is eating his science diet kibble but wants mixed with cheese.he is really picky and turns most things down.i got pumpkin and mixed a little with kibble he did eat alittle yesterday.
Also we go on walks everyday but the last few days it's been too hot.
If nothing today vet tomorrow..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Is he eating Science Diet for medical reasons, or just because? If "just because", I have to suggest changing his kibble. Science Diet is...well, junk really. There may be a few applications where it's necessary (for medical reasons, such as our girl who has chronic pancreatitis), but outside of those few times, I wouldn't feed it to a dog. 

A better quality food may help with both his digestive issues, and his desire to eat his kibble.


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

SinisterKisses said:


> Is he eating Science Diet for medical reasons, or just because? If "just because", I have to suggest changing his kibble. Science Diet is...well, junk really. There may be a few applications where it's necessary (for medical reasons, such as our girl who has chronic pancreatitis), but outside of those few times, I wouldn't feed it to a dog.
> 
> 
> 
> A better quality food may help with both his digestive issues, and his desire to eat his kibble.




What do you suggest? I tried royal cabin didn't like tried mixed with royal canned wouldn't eat that either


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Royal Canin is just as junk as Science Diet  

There are a lot of better foods out there, so it really boils down to your budget I suppose. Take a look here for some really top-notch brands and great information about picking a food:

Company Researches 2,200 Dog Food Formulas And Finds ONLY 119 To Be Satisfactory – iHeartDogs.com


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Price no object, what is best for my little guy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

